# TURKEY BASTING QUESTION? PLEASE HELP



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi I havent been on this thread before, hope you are all doing well.
I have just found out by a friend of turkey basting. Im really keen to try this and have heard quite alot of sucessful results due to this.

Obviously I know I need to wait until my OV day/week.
Can sommbody please let me know the procedure from start to finish as havent a clue on what I need to do.

Replies would be much appreciated.
Leighsa
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Valhalla

I noticed Twobumps put a post up recently about AI......here it is in full, I am sure they won't mind......

I don't think that allowing/ not allowing the semen to liquify affects its quality but it definitely makes it easier to draw up into a syringe if it's liquified. If you think about it, in a 'natural' conception the sperm is deposited right next to the cervix and it will be unliquified at that point, but since we need a little more assistance with getting it next to the cervix & we need to use a syringe, liquified semen is much easier to draw into a syringe. As far as I'm aware, that's the only reason for allowing it to liquify.

In terms of tips, I don't profess to be an expert but I can certainly share how we did it...
Firstly, we always did the insem on the same day as we got our OPK+ (we used the digital smiley face type of OPK's, which are more expensive but it takes all the guess work out of it!) Some women inseminate a second time either later the same day or the following day but we never did. It just depends on the availability of your donor & if it's logistically possible. Most women tend to ovulate 24-36 hours after their OPK+ so we always aimed to insem earlier rather than later, to make sure that the sperm was already waiting for the egg to be released.
Our donor deposited the sperm in a little plastic pot with a lid, which we then kept tucked in our bra for the journey home (about 40 minutes). It doesn't have to be sterile, just clean and DRY . We used a food-grade 10ml syringe to do the insem, as we once read that the rubber seal in ordinary syringes can damage sperm. I'm not sure how true that is though because I'm sure lots of women have been successful with an ordinary syringe.

We always tried to insem late afternoon/ early evening & then remained in bed for the rest of the night, being waited on hand and foot by each other! This helped the sperm to remain in place for as long as possible. We also left the syringe in place for about 20 minutes afterwards to act as a plug. Be aware though that when you stand up the next day you WILL feel some semen run out of you, it's perfectly ok as plenty will have swum inside the cervix by that time. You might want to have some tissue handy to catch it though...!
That's about it really, you then wait for 14 days with everything crossed! Ideally you should already be taking pre-natal vitamins too. I think I've kept Pregnacare in business over the last few years as I've been taking them since we started ttc! We also take a good quality Omega 3 & 6 capsule, just for good measure!


----------



## tony803

Hi, Just keep it simple we used a fertility monitor to track ovulation a sample pot for the semen and a 10ml
syringe, the sperm is kept at body temperature to the recipient and left for 15 mins to liquify but has to be used within an hour after produced.We inseminated 2 or 3 days in a trot after getting a high or peak on the monitor,turkey basting or artificial insemination does work as we had a positive result last week
but it took 2 years to achieve as the ladys hormone levels were low, she also took pregnacare especially for the folic acid,
Good Luck


----------



## kitten77

hi there. saw this post on another thread and was directed over this way. wondering if anyone can help or know the answer to my question?

DH has low everything sperm wise. is there any use in doing AI? just heard that it may help get the little blighters in the right place. as it is we do the deed and i stay there for as long as possible afterwards and use 'instead cups' to keep the sperm up there.

so the question is, would it help us in anyway? been trying for 4 years naturally with 5 txs in that time....not even a sniff at pregnancy...


----------



## Valhalla

You are doing NI (Natural Insemination) with your DH, this will be no different from AI, the sperm will still end up near the cervix which ever way you tried. If he is infertile NI or AI won't make any difference. 

If you chose to use a sperm donor you could use his sperm for AI. 

Sorry


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi Valhaller. My DH sperm is perfect, there is nothing wrong with this at all. I had hydro/left tube removed im due to go in for my 1st ivf in 7 weeks time, but heard of this and wanted to try it before i go in. 

Although there is no problem with my DH sperm swimming to where it needs to be i think a little help getting it near the uterus will do no harm and could possible help the little swimmers as when they are travelling some do die off, so to prevent this from happening im hoping to get them ALL there safetly, lol   

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi

I cant see how it would help you by doing it the turkey baster way as you have a DH and you can do it the 'old fashioned way' but there is another thread that I recently posted in when someone asked a question so I have posted it below for you.. good luck!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103313.465

Just saw this post so thought I would put in my two bobs worth.. We googled online 'home insemination kits' and just ordered two of them as we had no idea.. BAsically its a syringe (as the girls have explained), a wide mouthed cup with a lid as sperm need to not be exposed to air (honestly it doesnt look that wide mouthed to me) plus it came with home pregnancy tests and ovulation tests (but I use clear blue digital instead).

Anyhoo so this is the way we roll when we do it.

1. Donor arrives and does his thing
2. As quickly as possible (whilst making sure it has liquified - on this point I was told to wait up to 20 mins but I actually find by the time he has finished, gotten himself together, we have said our swift goodbyes, I get half undressed and get the syringe out its pretty much done) draw it up in to the syringe whilst trying to make sure there isnt too much air in the syringe.

On the above point I put the wide mouthed cup in to a ramekin for stability otherwise it could easily tip as the contents is not heavy.

3. I am on the bed with 2 pillows and a towel under my butt
4. DW then does the injecting 
5. Orgasm immediately
6. I leave the syringe for a good 20 mins / 30 mins
7. I then put full bottom knickers and a pad on and lay with my butt still elevated for no less than 3 hours

If you can make sure you eat before you do it as it is a little difficult to eat in that position but sandwiches are good if not..

Oh and I know it sounds silly but try not to drink water for a couple of hours beforehand to make sure that 30 mins in you are not busting for a pee (happened to me on try 1 and I held as long as I could but it wasnt ideal)..

Hope that helps!!

p.s. water is apparently sperm's arch enemy so make sure everything is dry especially if you are reusing syringes and containers and I mean CRAZY DRY!!


----------



## kitten77

Thanks stawbs - yep i was talking to DH about this today, while walking through a hospital (people looked at us really weird, as saying that wouldnt his willy do the same thing as basting!) - and didnt know if it would be any different for us naturally or not as we need ISCI as it is - but you know how it is in this journey, you will try anything!!!!! 

DH thinks it will be a 'fun' was to try this month (well gotta keep it fun somehow after 4 years of trying!) so think we will give it a go, hell why not hey! 

thanks for the tips. x


----------



## Valhalla

Good luck Kitten!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hey Kitten, i would definatley give it a try although i have no reason to try this way, like you said I will try just about anything right now after 5-6 years of trying.
xx

Godo luck babe
x


----------



## kitten77

thanks for the good luck wishes, 

good luck to you leighsa - gotta try everything aint we!!!!! we will get there somehow!!! i like the idea of being waited on hand and foot tho! haha.


----------

